# 2009 Madone Color Options



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anybody have inside info abou the color choices on the 2009 Madones? And when will the 2009's begin to ship?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I haven't heard a whisper.

Based on history, I would imagine an Astana paint schemed bike (not necessarily a replica) will be available outside of P1. Trek did this with USPS and DIscovery. I suppose you may see a couple of color options for the 5.x, 6.x lines as they get feedback on the colors.

Lastly, does anyone else think that the criterium themed Madones over on the P1 test site are pretty good looking bikes...I especially liked the green/white/black one. Not a big fan of all the "Trek" decals, but they sure will get some camera exposure.

zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> I haven't heard a whisper.
> 
> Based on history, I would imagine an Astana paint schemed bike (not necessarily a replica) will be available outside of P1. Trek did this with USPS and DIscovery. I suppose you may see a couple of color options for the 5.x, 6.x lines as they get feedback on the colors.
> 
> ...


+1 on the crit themed Madones. To me, it's the only theme worth considering. I was messing around with the color options and came up with an Orange/ Silver scheme that was pretty sharp. 

It would be nice if they offered P1 on the 5 series Madones.


----------



## tjco (Sep 29, 2005)

Does anybody know how much the P1 - 6.5 pro will cost?

How about the P1 - 6.5 pro frameset only?

I've contacted the local Trek dealer and they don't have the answers.


----------



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

*P1 pricing*

When I was looking into it last year the Trek rep said that they were trying to keep it in line with the previous years' pricing, just a few hundred bucks more.
It'll be nice for you because you'll be able to get SRAM red or even the new DuraAce 7900 gruppo (if it's out by then). I wanted SRAM red for my red 6.5 Pro (nice theme) but just couldn't wait... my patience is measured in nanosceonds...


----------



## hrcesal (Jul 13, 2008)

*2009 Madone*

Hello. Thought I would share. I have just received a 2009 Madone 6.5 Pro frame. The paint is still the 2008 red, white and black. The new thing is a replaceable dropout. This I beieve is a first for the Madone range. Pretty cool. Everything else is basically the same, though.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

hrcesal said:


> Hello. Thought I would share. I have just received a 2009 Madone 6.5 Pro frame. The paint is still the 2008 red, white and black. The new thing is a replaceable dropout. This I beieve is a first for the Madone range. Pretty cool. Everything else is basically the same, though.



Congrats and good luck, use it well. Can you help us out and post pics of the replaceable dropout? Thanks.


----------



## kugiman (Sep 12, 2008)

*Colors for 2009 Madone*

Trek will have "stock" colors for 2009, available from the Project One division. I believe that these will be no charge. The "look" will be the same, however, the primary color can be red, orange, blue and I believe, green. On the new P1 site, you will be able to pick colors of your saddle and cable housing, as well as tires, etc.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> +1 on the crit themed Madones. To me, it's the only theme worth considering. I was messing around with the color options and came up with an Orange/ Silver scheme that was pretty sharp.
> 
> It would be nice if they offered P1 on the 5 series Madones.



Ummm...the 5 series is already on the list! Per the Trek site:

_The New Project One
At long last, here is how the new Project One program works. On September 9th the P-One, build your custom bike site will go live. You'll be able to get to the P-One site from your favorite search engine or from a Madone bike page on trekbikes.com.

Design your bike beginning with the model bike you want. Madone 6.5 (including WSD) and 6.9 will go live on the 28th. 5.2, 5.5 and TTX go live on October 15th. From there you are free to roam. Pick a frame color then accessorize your ride with colored tires, wheel decals, housing and bar tape colors and your brake hood color (SRAM only)._


----------



## kugiman (Sep 12, 2008)

You can already do the Project One thing for any model Madone thru a Trek dealer. There is a special site that is dealer privy only. I am guessing that it will be what the consumer site will look like.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

My local Trek store has an 09 5.2 performance fit Madone. It's white and silver. Very nice looking paint job. Very nice setup and seems super light. Think the price was around $3700... Just wanted to add that I checked out the project one options and am a little disappointed that its not possible to see the various cost options for different parts as in years past. Makes it very difficult to play the "what if" game with the build. When I went in to the store to check on the price of the build, the shop couldn't even quote the cost of a custom solid color let alone a cost for the new DA group. Wonder why Trek has hamstrung the usefulness of the project 1 site by not posting prices for each component? Seems very inefficient to have to get them to quote a cost on each variation of a build.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

kugiman said:


> You can already do the Project One thing for any model Madone thru a Trek dealer. There is a special site that is dealer privy only. I am guessing that it will be what the consumer site will look like.


 Currently Trek is only offering red carbon ( 6 series) whole bikes in P1 schemes for now. Black carbon (5 series) and framesets will come later.


----------



## kugiman (Sep 12, 2008)

The new 2009 6500 with 7900 DA will be over $7K MSRP. Red is even more ($600, I think).


----------

